# Carbon filter to flex duct to?



## hero4u2b (Aug 26, 2011)

Hey everyone, a quick question if its ok.. I got my light, fan, carbon filter today from HTG and was wondering.. On the paperwork that came with the fan/filter combo. it shows that first you cover the filter with this white pre filter fiberglass looking stuff and then it shows a diagram that says to connect the filter to a short piece of flex duct then on to the fan. My question is I thought it went from the Filter to a short piece of flex duct then to the cool tube thru and then the fan pulling the air thru the the light and then out the room. This way it goes from the filter to the fan and then blowing thru the cool tube then out of the room?   Any advice will be appreciated.. Thanks  Hero


----------



## Old_SSSC_Guy (Aug 26, 2011)

You have it right.  Pull air through the tube, not blow through it.


----------



## orangesunshine (Aug 26, 2011)

some put the pulling fan at the end of the line out, filter on the other end, lights in the middle



oh yea---don't forget the *duck* in between the gear---


----------



## pcduck (Aug 26, 2011)

I run mine filter>insulated flex duct>lights>more duct>fan>then a short duct to outside


----------



## Locked (Aug 26, 2011)

Mine goes Filter, flex duct, cool tube, flex duct, fan, flex duct to window.


----------



## OGKushman (Aug 26, 2011)

Mine goes 

Light->Duct->Light->duct->fan (sucking)->duct->filter (blowing through)

has been for years


----------



## hero4u2b (Aug 26, 2011)

Gr8 Thanks everyone.  Thats what I was wanting to do.. Filter>flex duct >light>flex duct>fan>flex ductf>then to the last fan pulling it out of the room.. Appriciate it.. Hero


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 26, 2011)

hero4u2b said:
			
		

> Gr8 Thanks everyone.  Thats what I was wanting to do.. Filter>flex duct >light>flex duct>fan>flex ductf>then to the last fan pulling it out of the room.. Appriciate it.. Hero



I don't understand the 2 fans....Filter>flex duct >light>flex duct>*fan*>flex ductf>then to the last *fan *...* 
*


----------



## dman1234 (Aug 26, 2011)

Filter / duct / light / duct / light / duct / fan



.


----------



## Locked (Aug 26, 2011)

Yeah why two fans? I only run one and it is enough for a 4x4x6.5 tent....


----------



## hero4u2b (Aug 31, 2011)

I have a small inline fan that I used for my first grow . it is only a 270cfm or something from HTG it is inside the drywall on the inside of the wall in the closet and then sticks thru the other side ( outside wall) into my bedroom with a dryer cover thing over it.. when the fan isnt blowing air out of the room the vent close's with a lil metal flap thing.. Should I still utilize it? I was wondering about that.. See the air.. after being pulled from the closet itself. being pulled thru the filter ect comes directly into my bedroom.. I cant do much else with it.. Thanks  Hero


----------



## Hushpuppy (Aug 31, 2011)

I think if you have a nice centrifical fan on the system then you really don't need the inline fan. That is just a waste of power as the the inlines don't create much in the way of pressure because they don't isolate the space around the fan-blades. If you run the good one and unplug the inline, you should see that the inline fan-blades continue to turn as the other fan drives the whole line.


----------



## hero4u2b (Aug 31, 2011)

Im going to figure that out in a lil bit.. just hung my carbon filter and cool tube.. I guess I have to leave enough length of flex for the light to be able to lower and higher as plants grow.. What a project.. I have been to home depot like 5 times in 2 days and dropped over a hundred just in hanger stuff as well as a 25 ft box of 6 inch flex duct. Im not much of a construction guy and become fustrated easily as times.. I would have just paid a profesional to do all this but ofcourse with mylar on the walls and the light fan and filter I think someone would realize what I am trying to accomplish. lol Hero


----------



## HemperFi (Oct 1, 2011)

I read this thread weeks ago and it did not compute -- I understand perfectly now -- thank you MP.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 1, 2011)

hero4u2b said:
			
		

> Im going to figure that out in a lil bit.. just hung my carbon filter and cool tube.. I guess I have to leave enough length of flex for the light to be able to lower and higher as plants grow.. What a project.. I have been to home depot like 5 times in 2 days and dropped over a hundred just in hanger stuff as well as a 25 ft box of 6 inch flex duct. Im not much of a construction guy and become fustrated easily as times.. I would have just paid a profesional to do all this but ofcourse with mylar on the walls and the light fan and filter I think someone would realize what I am trying to accomplish. lol Hero



I raise and lower my plants, not my lights.  I have found that it makes ventilation a whole lot simpler.

Sorry I couldn't be around to help you--I am quite a DIY kind of gal and have a lot of power tools


----------

